# Food Recommendations



## jarednt1 (Nov 30, 2010)

Hello,

I have an 11 weeksold Jack Russell Terrier, whom is energetic great little puppy. I have been feeding him IAMS Puppy Food. After doing research I have come to the conclusion I really need to be feeding him higher quality foods.

Any suggestions?


----------



## Serendipity (Aug 13, 2010)

If you are okay with the significantly higher prices, Orijen Puppy should be #1 on your list. Some other good foods are Horizon Legacy, Acana, Innova, Fromm, etc.


----------



## cast71 (Sep 16, 2010)

You don't have to feed puppy food. It's a gimick to charge more for food. The only time you need puppy food is for a dog over 50lbs. Than you use a large breed puppy formula. Acana is excellent and you could rotate the formulas. Make sure you buy the smallest bags, until you find a food that works for your dog. This way if your dog doesn't do well on something, your not stuck with a huge bag. Once you find a good food, than buy the bigger ones. Here are some links to help you out.

http://dogfoodchat.com/forum/dry-canned-dog-food/587-top-five-dog-food-brands.html

Dog Food Reviews | Dog Food Ratings


----------



## josh83 (Oct 24, 2010)

jarednt1 said:


> Hello,
> 
> I have an 11 weeksold Jack Russell Terrier, whom is energetic great little puppy. I have been feeding him IAMS Puppy Food. After doing research I have come to the conclusion I really need to be feeding him higher quality foods.
> 
> Any suggestions?


Orijen and Acana are very good.

you might want to check out: www.dogfoodadvisor.com


----------



## BoxerMommie (Jun 26, 2008)

I feed Taste of the Wild and have been very happy with it. it is an all life stages food so great for puppies or adults.


----------



## Guest (Dec 3, 2010)

BoxerMommie said:


> I feed Taste of the Wild and have been very happy with it. it is an all life stages food so great for puppies or adults.


Hi BoxerMommie. Good to have you back! :smile: I've had great results with Taste of the Wild also and would not hesitate to recommend that brand to others. What do you think of the new Lamb formula (Sierra Mountain)? A bit low on protein but still very palatable to my dogs.


----------



## BoxerMommie (Jun 26, 2008)

LabbieMama said:


> Hi BoxerMommie. Good to have you back! :smile: I've had great results with Taste of the Wild also and would not hesitate to recommend that brand to others. What do you think of the new Lamb formula (Sierra Mountain)? A bit low on protein but still very palatable to my dogs.


Actually due to my pup's severe food allergies the only version I can feed is the Pacific Stream (fish) version. So I haven't even looked at the lamb version as he's allergic to lamb. My GSD I bounce between Kirkland Signature's regular food and Pelican Bay's grain free salmon food (ingredient wise very similar to TOTW).


----------



## cast71 (Sep 16, 2010)

LabbieMama said:


> Hi BoxerMommie. Good to have you back! :smile: I've had great results with Taste of the Wild also and would not hesitate to recommend that brand to others. What do you think of the new Lamb formula (Sierra Mountain)? A bit low on protein but still very palatable to my dogs.


 Hi, I have a bag of the sierra mountain formula that I haven't opened yet. I can't comment on this formula, but the pacific formula has the same protein levels and I use that. Even though the protein levels are low, my dog digests this best. I know every dog is different, but it's wierd that when I feed a grain inclusive food with the same protein levels, I do not get as good results. I've tried a bunch of the grain foods. But lets say chicken soup. It's a diamond product with higher protein levels. My dog gets cruddy ears and huge stools. I know it has a few proteins, but my dog isn't allergic to any of them. I've even fed diamond naturals. Same results and it only has one protein. Maybe he's allergic to grains? I know the pacific formula has alot of potatoes, but he seems to digest it well. I'm still not sold on the 40% protein kibbles either. I think around 30% + and - 5% is a good level. I think acana is almost perfect. No kibble is perfect ahahahaha. I know alot of people will disagree, but that's my personal opinion:biggrin: Just thought I would tell you about my results, with the lower grainfree foods:smile:


----------



## BoxerMommie (Jun 26, 2008)

cast71 said:


> Hi, I have a bag of the sierra mountain formula that I haven't opened yet. I can't comment on this formula, but the pacific formula has the same protein levels and I use that. Even though the protein levels are low, my dog digests this best. I know every dog is different, but it's wierd that when I feed a grain inclusive food with the same protein levels, I do not get as good results. I've tried a bunch of the grain foods. But lets say chicken soup. It's a diamond product with higher protein levels. My dog gets cruddy ears and huge stools. I know it has a few proteins, but my dog isn't allergic to any of them. I've even fed diamond naturals. Same results and it only has one protein. Maybe he's allergic to grains? I know the pacific formula has alot of potatoes, but he seems to digest it well. I'm still not sold on the 40% protein kibbles either. I think around 30% + and - 5% is a good level. I think acana is almost perfect. No kibble is perfect ahahahaha. I know alot of people will disagree, but that's my personal opinion:biggrin: Just thought I would tell you about my results, with the lower grainfree foods:smile:


Many dogs, mine included, are allergic to or have an intollerance to gluten which is found in many grains including oatmeal. So yes it's VERY possible your dog cannot tolerate gluten which is found in most grain inclusive dog foods.

For what it's worth I agree about the high protein kibbles. I would not consider the Pacific Stream formula low though by any means, just lower than their other versions but not low overall.


----------



## meggels (May 30, 2010)

cast71 said:


> Hi, I have a bag of the sierra mountain formula that I haven't opened yet. I can't comment on this formula, but the pacific formula has the same protein levels and I use that. Even though the protein levels are low, my dog digests this best. I know every dog is different, but it's wierd that when I feed a grain inclusive food with the same protein levels, I do not get as good results. I've tried a bunch of the grain foods. But lets say chicken soup. It's a diamond product with higher protein levels. My dog gets cruddy ears and huge stools. I know it has a few proteins, but my dog isn't allergic to any of them. I've even fed diamond naturals. Same results and it only has one protein. Maybe he's allergic to grains? I know the pacific formula has alot of potatoes, but he seems to digest it well. I'm still not sold on the 40% protein kibbles either. I think around 30% + and - 5% is a good level. I think acana is almost perfect. No kibble is perfect ahahahaha. I know alot of people will disagree, but that's my personal opinion:biggrin: Just thought I would tell you about my results, with the lower grainfree foods:smile:



I agree. My dogs were on the grain free Earthborn Holistic this past "cycle" lol. They did AWESOME. I just hate that the calories are so high, and like you, I do prefer to feed a more moderate protein level food. 

My frenchie is on TOTW pacific stream now, and my hound mix on Chicken Soup cause I had to grab something before a trip to CT. She's doing fine on the CS, but I do notice that her stools are a little bigger, and she is having eye discharge. After this bag is up, I am going to be putting her on one of the TOTW formulas besides PS, as she does not seem to do too well on fish based kibbles.


----------



## Guest (Dec 3, 2010)

Anyone who wants their dog to get a little extra protein when feeding Taste of the Wild can always add some canned meat as a topper. Sometimes my dogs go without, and sometimes I put a little extra into their bowls. They like everything, are not picky, and everything tastes good to them.


----------



## cast71 (Sep 16, 2010)

LabbieMama said:


> Anyone who wants their dog to get a little extra protein when feeding Taste of the Wild can always add some canned meat as a topper. Sometimes my dogs go without, and sometimes I put a little extra into their bowls. They like everything, are not picky, and everything tastes good to them.


I do the same:biggrin: I usually give him a little of what ever meat I'm eating. I also give raw sometimes, when I can get a good sale. I never mix raw and kibble in the same day.


----------



## kbaker (Dec 14, 2010)

Hi, I just switched my dog's food to Taste of the Wild high prairie. He loves it!


----------

